# Would you go to Essex for your holidays??



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 19, 2016)

You might not think of Essex as a place to go for a trip but I found some places to challenge you. I was heading for the North Norfolk coast ( from the South, Sussex) but after one week had only got as far as Cambridge on the A11. After that I turned South towards the coast, Harwich, and spent another very enjoyable week. Some fabulous places, lots to see and if you are an English heritage, or National Trust member, lots of free days. 
It was the 9th October and I parked on Harwich sea front ( see picture of cranes) for 4 days - there are no parking restrictions. Sorry I couldn't send poi but have no data on my phone and had no wifi.
I had very little rain, some wind ( no comments) in the dryest region of England. So next year I need to try and get to the Norfolk coast without being distracted.!!


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 19, 2016)

Why did the last picture turn upside down??


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes,
I've spent many months at Fab places on the Essex Coast when I had my boat, infact I probably spent more time on the Essex & Kent Coasts combined than anywhere else in England !.
(But this pailed into insignificants with the time I spent on the Scottish Coasts ofcourse).
So VERY much looking to do the same in my Motorhome 'The Nest'.
& 'Getting Distracted' will be all part of the Fun for me.


----------



## roamingman (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes some great places and sites to see and lots to do, lived there for 25 years still did not see it all. 
Like the whole of the UK could spend you life going to all the wonderful places in this great country, but it is good to go and see some of the world, I have seen a lot of the EU, but has for the rest of the World i just don't like flying but just keep driving.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 19, 2016)

Resounding YES one of my favourite counties Essex  and Kent lots to see and do Bill and I have been going there since our boys were little they are now 41 & 36, just wish someone would arrange a WC meet there so others can see how fab it is.
Ooh and don't forget Suffolk just fab.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 19, 2016)

A lovely County. I lived there for a few years.

We used to love visiting Maldon and Burnham-on-Crouch and viewing the old boats and sail lofts etc.


----------



## noarlunga (Oct 19, 2016)

Essex is a lovely county with a few special hidey holes for a camper van. Picture 4 shows the Thames barges on Hythe Quay at Maldon and Pudge has been our holiday home for a week each year since 1992. Sailing around the Essex coast you can spot lots of places for an overnight wild camp - however, finding them from the land side takes a bit of effort. 

Sadly there are the usual car park overnight prohibitions in many places but there are still many places accessible.


----------



## noarlunga (Oct 19, 2016)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Why did the last picture turn upside down??



I've come across this problem. If I take pictures with my iPhone or iPad, the device stores exif data to say which way the picture should display. Windows servers ignore this information and if the camera was held the wrong way up the pic displays the way it was stored, not the way it was taken. I guess it's a Mac/Windows thing.


----------



## Caz (Oct 19, 2016)

I spent a week in Essex last year at a geocaching event, saw lots of interesting places. Mersea Island was my favourite.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 19, 2016)

noarlunga said:


> Essex is a lovely county with a few special hidey holes for a camper van. Picture 4 shows the Thames barges on Hythe Quay at Maldon and Pudge has been our holiday home for a week each year since 1992. Sailing around the Essex coast you can spot lots of places for an overnight wild camp - however, finding them from the land side takes a bit of effort.
> 
> Sadly there are the usual car park overnight prohibitions in many places but there are still many places accessible.



Beautiful boat.


----------



## noarlunga (Oct 20, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Beautiful boat.



Yes, Pudge is rather beautiful but her upkeep is expensive. She's one of two owned by the Thames Barge Sailing Trust and my shipwright friend Rick Cardy has done thousands of pounds worth of work on her as funds have been available. He tells me that a single oak costs in the region of £1000 so the wood is a huge expense before the shipwright even picks up a tool.

Pudge, named after the owner's daughter (her nickname) when she was built in 1922, is a Dunkirk boat and repatriated scores of soldiers in the evacuation. She sails beautifully now and is well worth chartering. Our group of 12 musicians has chartered her annually for decades. My claim to fame is that I have fished off her most years and in a quarter of a century have never caught a fish. Thank the heavens for the fish and chip shop in Aldeburgh!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 20, 2016)

noarlunga said:


> Yes, Pudge is rather beautiful but her upkeep is expensive. She's one of two owned by the Thames Barge Sailing Trust and my shipwright friend Rick Cardy has done thousands of pounds worth of work on her as funds have been available. He tells me that a single oak costs in the region of £1000 so the wood is a huge expense before the shipwright even picks up a tool.
> 
> Pudge, named after the owner's daughter (her nickname) when she was built in 1922, is a Dunkirk boat and repatriated scores of soldiers in the evacuation. She sails beautifully now and is well worth chartering. Our group of 12 musicians has chartered her annually for decades. My claim to fame is that I have fished off her most years and in a quarter of a century have never caught a fish. Thank the heavens for the fish and chip shop in Aldeburgh!



I've always had a fascination with boats, whether they be Thames barges, Wherries, Dutch Tjalks or canoes, I've owned 14 boats myself now, but nothing so grand.

The Thames Barges were always an attraction when we took the kids to the Maldon area. You could see the red sails a mile away. The pictures bring back many happy memories.


----------



## noarlunga (Oct 20, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I've always had a fascination with boats, whether they be Thames barges, Wherries, Dutch Tjalks or canoes, I've owned 14 boats myself now, but nothing so grand.
> 
> The Thames Barges were always an attraction when we took the kids to the Maldon area. You could see the red sails a mile away. The pictures bring back many happy memories.



I'm glad you've owned 14 boats. I can use that to justify my five to the wife!!!! :boat::boat::boat::boat::boat:

Actually, I've just got rid of most of them, including the 20' gaff cutter that I'd had down on the Blackwater near Maldon. Now I'm down to one Scandinavian rowed fishing boat which is a bit heavy for an old chap like me to haul about. I'm considering an inflatable of some sort, that I can carry in the van.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 20, 2016)

noarlunga said:


> I'm glad you've owned 14 boats. I can use that to justify my five to the wife!!!! :boat::boat::boat::boat::boat:
> 
> Actually, I've just got rid of most of them, including the 20' gaff cutter that I'd had down on the Blackwater near Maldon. Now I'm down to one Scandinavian rowed fishing boat which is a bit heavy for an old chap like me to haul about. I'm considering an inflatable of some sort, that I can carry in the van.



Mine have all been small river cruisers. The latest a Hardy Family Pilot. She also has her own character;


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 22, 2016)

Robmac said:


> We used to love visiting Maldon and Burnham-on-Crouch and viewing the old boats and sail lofts etc.



Ann and myself travel to Essex and stay at my friend's orchard in Rochford, just outside Southend; as Rob has mentioned, some lovely coastline. I was actually born in Leigh-on-Sea but spent a lot of my time in Burnham, Maylandsea and Maldon. If you pick your time right and can miss the traffic you will find it very enjoyable just driving around.

Rae & Ann


----------



## spigot (Oct 23, 2016)

*I'd go to Essex for my holidays!*

I live here, so I'm perpetually on holiday.

I was born in Dulwich, but grew up in Essex, we had a house in Burnham-on Crouch until 1992. When we were kids in the 1950s our dad bought us a new wooden hand-made, clinker-built Scow from Tucker Brown's yard. I remember that dinghy cost £65, We learnt to sail in that boat & used it to explore the many creeks & inlets on the Crouch, Roach & Blackwater.

Having that early experience of the Essex coast has given me the know-how of the many places one can stay in a campervan, there are dozens of 'em, some so isolated that the only sounds are the calls of the curlews, peewits & oyster-catchers etc.

Wild Camping bliss!


----------



## runnach (Oct 23, 2016)

Back in the days I watercolour painted Maldon was a popular haunt for a lot of artists and features on a few videos 

Channa


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 23, 2016)

No.
My brother lives at Wivenhoe.
God awful place.
We used to park on a pub called The Flag. That just about made the place bearable.
It's long gone...
And so Am I.

Best part of Essex is Jaywick.
It's got character.


----------

